# Lab Questions?



## RachelF (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello! I just recently got some lab results back that I had some questions about. They took my ferritin levels back in September and the range was 10.0-291.0. My results are a 40.0. Is this on the low side? I know that is says that it is in range but it seems low to me with that large of a range. I know nothing about ferritin and am just recently looking into it. He has also change my meds from levothryroxin 50mg to 75mg since then without retesting the ferritin levels. Could this have changed these since? I am just trying to make sense of this because even though my TSH levels are in the noraml range my symptoms have been debilitating. My doctor just keeps trying to give me more anti-anxiety meds instead of looking into anything any further and I know that this isn't in my head since I've been through this once before and had to get my thyroid killed via radioactive iodine. I finally made an appointment with an endo next month and I want to have all of my facts straight. Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RachelF said:


> Hello! I just recently got some lab results back that I had some questions about. They took my ferritin levels back in September and the range was 10.0-291.0. My results are a 40.0. Is this on the low side? I know that is says that it is in range but it seems low to me with that large of a range. I know nothing about ferritin and am just recently looking into it. He has also change my meds from levothryroxin 50mg to 75mg since then without retesting the ferritin levels. Could this have changed these since? I am just trying to make sense of this because even though my TSH levels are in the noraml range my symptoms have been debilitating. My doctor just keeps trying to give me more anti-anxiety meds instead of looking into anything any further and I know that this isn't in my head since I've been through this once before and had to get my thyroid killed via radioactive iodine. I finally made an appointment with an endo next month and I want to have all of my facts straight. Thanks.


Welcome to the board!

Could you please post your most recent lab results with the ranges?

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

So, I would say you are way low on the ferritin.

And let me toss this out to you, you could still be hyper "if" that is the reason you had RAI. You did not give the reason.

Has your doctor run these labs?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

We really do need some numbers from you for as I read your post, I was immediately thinking hyper. If your doc is medicating based on your TSH, that could be a huge mistake on your behalf.

I am not saying this "is" the case; just throwing it out there. You did not give a whole bunch of info.

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## RachelF (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes I was hyper with a goiter and that's the reason for the RAI. The only test my doctor has been doing is the TSH. The last one came back 1.421 range 0.550-4.780 uIU/mL. The ferritin was 40.0 range 10.0-291.0 ng/mL. Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RachelF said:


> Yes I was hyper with a goiter and that's the reason for the RAI. The only test my doctor has been doing is the TSH. The last one came back 1.421 range 0.550-4.780 uIU/mL. The ferritin was 40.0 range 10.0-291.0 ng/mL. Thanks.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; what a pity!! You will never feel good as long as the doc is TSH worshipper.

Please read all below. You have to empower yourself!

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

The majority of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 and FREE T4 @ about 75% or the range given by your lab.

If you have to, get a new doctor who understands all this stuff. We want you to feel well. You deserve that.


----------



## RachelF (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you so much! I am just now looking into all of this because before I trusted what the doctors said. What a mistake! I decided to look into it more myself this time since they keep telling me I'm fine and it's just "anxiety" and that's exactly what happened last time for four and a half years until my TSH finally came back abnormal. I came across this discussion board and was so thrilled. I felt hopeless and like I was losing my mind and it made me feel great to come here and be reassured. You guys have been a godsend! Thanks again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RachelF said:


> Thank you so much! I am just now looking into all of this because before I trusted what the doctors said. What a mistake! I decided to look into it more myself this time since they keep telling me I'm fine and it's just "anxiety" and that's exactly what happened last time for four and a half years until my TSH finally came back abnormal. I came across this discussion board and was so thrilled. I felt hopeless and like I was losing my mind and it made me feel great to come here and be reassured. You guys have been a godsend! Thanks again!


See, you could still have some remaining thyroid. I had to have RAI 3 times. So this gets complicated.

The "proper" tests will help.


----------

